

Restaurants, immigrants, and the popularity of various cuisines - davidw
http://journal.dedasys.com/articles/2008/05/13/restaurants-immigrants-and-the-popularity-of-various-cuisines

======
davidw
Ok, this is extremely off topic, but I thought the idea was kind of an
interesting 'hack' as a way to determine the popularity of various cuisines.

Any ideas about improving the query to yield better results?

